# Help needed - what are the options.



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2014)

OK, so after this weekend lugging my DSLR and lenses around with me - I've decided it's actually time to scale BACK and try to get back to basics and lightweight setup.

So I'll be selling my DSLR equipment.

However, I am looking into the M43 stuff, abnd am slightly confused by all of the offerings, pros, cons and compatibility stuff.

For example, I've read that all M43 lenses fit across bodies as it's the mount that makes the difference, not the manufacturer. Is that right?

Why isn't the Sony AR7 getting as good reviews as perhaps it should?

What is the difference between Olympus PEN vs OM-D


----------



## ronlane (Jul 7, 2014)

Bright, I can't really help you with the questions that you are asking me. But I will offer up my 2 cents and a website to consider.

First, if I were going to "downsize" or add a smaller system to my tool box, I would consider the FujiFilm cameras (XE, XT or XTpro). I've heard really good things about them and I have a Fuji film camera and really like it.

The website is Zack Arias. He is an amazing photog and uses the Fujifilm cameras mentioned. He also has a Phase One system that he uses too, but says that he uses the Fuji more than it.

I'm sure that others will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 7, 2014)

Micro 4/3rd lenses will fit their cameras so if you buy an Olympus or Panasonic either manufacturers lenses will do. However each manufacturer may have inbuilt jpeg corrections that will only work with its own brand of lens.

Most Olympus bodies have inbuilt stabilisation, some Panasonic do but mostly they build it into their lenses.

Pen and OMD are different styles of camera, both using similar technology but the higher end cameras being omd. All omd as far as I know have built in evf, some pens do but the ones that don't can usually add an accessory evf via the hotshoe.

I originally bought an EPL5,a superb camera, however recently upgraded to OMD EM5 for the evf and weather sealing. Image quality is fantastic, almost as good as my d7100. However a m4/3rds camera has slightly more dof at a given aperture when all is framed up etc ( my definition may not be exact but you understand what I mean, in everyday use the m43 camera is not quite as good at seperating a subject from its background).

Not sure what exactly your looking for but have a look at the Olymus omd e10, their entry level hight spec well reviewed model. One more thing, these cameras don't track focus like a dslr, apparently though the new EM1 is as good as one, it's their highest level m43.

I know nothing about the Sony


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2014)

Nikon D7100 gripped, 12-24 (FOR SALE!!!!!), 24-70, 50, 70-200, 105, 150-500 & SB-700.
Ducks in a row ready to go FX!

WUT??????????????


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2014)

Too much to be carrying around for me Derrel - especially after a previous arm & wrist issue means it's not easy to carry it all.
I tried to continue but just wasn't working out for me the way I would have preferred.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 7, 2014)

Here you go:

Barbie Mirror Digital Camera - Digital Blue - Toys "R" Us=


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Barbie Mirror Digital Camera - Digital Blue - Toys "R" Us=




WOAH!!! I need that.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 7, 2014)

Seriously though I have heard some good things about the Fujifilm as well as Olympus.


----------



## Ido (Jul 7, 2014)

Judging by your signature, I understand that budget shouldn't be of much concern. So that's a start.

Micro Four Thirds is the most diverse lens mount on the market. Olympus, Panasonic and now JK Imaging (a rejuvenation of the Kodak brand) are all first-party makers of both cameras and lenses. No worries of third-party manufacturers' lenses suddenly not autofocusing on a new body. First-party manufacturers competing against each other, driving quality up and prices down, _in the same system_. That's beautiful.

To get caught up on the mirrorless market, read Thom Hogan's recent article, So Which Camera?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah my thoughts are currently on the Olympus given what I've read. I hear d something about the Fuji a while back that wasn't so complimentary - although they don't seem to get a bad rep here - and it's you guys I trust - as you guys use that equipment every day, I trust in you.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 7, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Barbie Mirror Digital Camera - Digital Blue - Toys "R" Us=


Now that chit was funny.


----------



## Ido (Jul 7, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Yeah my thoughts are currently on the Olympus given what I've read. I hear d something about the Fuji a while back that wasn't so complimentary - although they don't seem to get a bad rep here - and it's you guys I trust - as you guys use that equipment every day, I trust in you.


Did you read my post? It got sort of mixed up between robbins.photo's and yours&#8230;


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2014)

Ido said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah my thoughts are currently on the Olympus given what I've read. I hear d something about the Fuji a while back that wasn't so complimentary - although they don't seem to get a bad rep here - and it's you guys I trust - as you guys use that equipment every day, I trust in you.
> ...



Got it open now 
Thanks!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 7, 2014)

MY only suggestion is,which ever one you go for,get one with a Viewfinder.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 7, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> MY only suggestion is,which ever one you go for,get one with a Viewfinder.



Agreed!! I noticed that when I started looking into them - some have 'em, some don't - weirdballs!


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 7, 2014)

Could always ditch all the lenses
drop the grip
go to a 18-140 kit lens

now that's much smaller and lighter too

I have major left wrist issues lately.  When I want lighter weight I take off the grip & battery and use a lighter lens.  Quite a difference.


But I like the Olympus with a viewfinder
I've thought of going smaller a couple times, but then realized what I wrote above too gives me what I want ... ie, having my cake and eating it too


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2014)

I looked at a 16 MP Sony NEX 5-R last week with 18-55 lens with optical stabilizer. The camera body was exactly the width of the iPhone, but a tiny bit thicker, and about as tall as the iPhone. It had a positively tiny removable flash unit that fit on top, and by tiny I mean about 1 in ch wide by 1/2 inch tall folded down, maybe 1x1 inch with the flash popped up. It was **the** absolutely smallest removable flash I have ever seen in my life. I wanted to buy it. Bigger APS-C sensor, small body.


----------



## bif (Jul 8, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> OK, so after this weekend lugging my DSLR and lenses around with me - I've decided it's actually time to scale BACK and try to get back to basics and lightweight setup.
> 
> So I'll be selling my DSLR equipment.



I went through this a couple years ago.



BrightByNature said:


> However, I am looking into the M43 stuff, abnd am slightly confused by all of the offerings, pros, cons and compatibility stuff.
> 
> For example, I've read that all M43 lenses fit across bodies as it's the mount that makes the difference, not the manufacturer. Is that right?



Correct, there is a fairly extensive selection between Olympus and Panasonic, I've got some of both.  Olympus does build their image stabilization into the bodies and the E-M5 and E-M1 both have 5 axis IBIS that is incredible.  Panasonic builds it into some of their lenses and it does work well.  IS is not needed in the shorter focal lengths for the most part.

Generally a lot of folks who have no interest in video tend to go Olympus cameras and those whose primary interest is motion picture like me prefer the Panasonics.  The latest Panasonic, their new GH4, does very well with stills also.



BrightByNature said:


> Why isn't the Sony AR7 getting as good reviews as perhaps it should?



Sony in the past has had a problem with getting enough of a selection of affordable lenses for some models out on the market.  This may have something to do with it.



BrightByNature said:


> What is the difference between Olympus PEN vs OM-D



The PEN design is a "retro" throwback to the original Olympus Pen half frame film camera "look".  A very compact body with no viewfinder "hump" and the modern designs actually have no internal viewfinder, you use the LCD on the back for that, problem is they can be hard to see in daylight.  But the digital Pens were a big success.  Models after the original E-P1 did take an accessory EVF that mounted in the shoe on top, I had an E-PL1 with an accessory EVF that I used to try out the M4/3 idea.

The OMD series is also a "retro" look going back to the OMD film bodies.  The OMD E-M5 introduced 5 axis IBIS, much improved high ISO performance (good up to 6400), and stayed within the M4/3 lens system the Pens had been using.  If having an EVF you can use in sunlight and daylight is important to you, you'll want an OMD over a Pen.

I wound up selling off a Canon 7D, T3i, and 60D plus a bunch of EF lenses including 2 "L" series lenses.  I ultimately went with Panasonic GH2s, upgraded to GH3s, and now am getting used to the new GH4.  

In addition I picked up an OMD E-M5 to try out the 5 axis IBIS and I use it for a lightweight full featured camera more for stills than video.

Most M4/3 lenses tend to be a lot smaller and lighter than Canon optics and Nikkors.  My back thanks me for the change!

Hope this information helps.


----------

